# Coolest sidekick characters ever.



## Dark Jezter (Oct 20, 2004)

Every so often, a movie comes out where we get a "sidekick" character whom we really grow attached to and begin to like (sometimes more than the protagonist).  So, who are your favorite "sidekick" characters in the movies you've seen?

Mine would be (in no particular order)...

*Subotai:* Conan the Barbarian
*Chewbacca:* Star Wars original trilogy.
*Sallah:* Raiders of the Lost Ark, Indiana Jones and the Last Crusade.
*Barf:* Spaceballs.
*Doc Holliday:* Tombstone.
*Samwise Gamgee:* The Lord of the Rings trilogy.
*Q:* 007 series.
*Hamish:* Braveheart.


----------



## Hand of Evil (Oct 20, 2004)

Tonto - The Lone Ranger
Athos, Porthos, and Aramis    to D'Artagnan in the Three Musketeers
Pip to Flinx 
Little John and Tuck to Robin Hood


----------



## diaglo (Oct 20, 2004)

Pancho.... sidekick for the Cisco Kid


----------



## drnuncheon (Oct 20, 2004)

Mani in Brotherhood of the Wolf


----------



## Mark (Oct 20, 2004)

Perhaps, Bruce Lee as Kato in The Green Hornet.


----------



## Chaldfont (Oct 20, 2004)

Tuco (Eli Wallach) in The Good, The Bad, and the Ugly. It's Tuco's greed and mouthy smugness that give contrast to Blondie's (Clint Eastwood) hard, quiet and cool demeanor.


----------



## Mallus (Oct 20, 2004)

Chaldfont said:
			
		

> Tuco (Eli Wallach) in The Good, The Bad, and the Ugly.



You mean Tuco Benedicto Pacifico Juan Maria Ramirez --known as The Rat?? That's a great call...

Tommy Five-Tone [Danny Aiello] in Hudson Hawk [if only for that fantastic last scene... can you f***ing believe it?!].

Wang and Egg Shen in Big Trouble in Little China.

And arguably not a sidekick at all... Mrs. Peel [Diana Rigg] in The Avengers.


----------



## Dagger75 (Oct 21, 2004)

R2-D2 :  The ultimate sidekick

Inigo Montoya:  Does he count as a sidekick?

Snails  From the D&D movie


----------



## TheAuldGrump (Oct 21, 2004)

Sancho Panza (Don Quixote)

Jack Burton (Big Trouble in Little China - He never does realize that _he's_ the sidekick...)

Concorde (Monty Python and the Holy Grail 'Message for you sur.')

The Auld Grump


----------



## hong (Oct 21, 2004)

TheAuldGrump said:
			
		

> The Auld Grump




Who's he a sidekick to?

Imoen (Baldur's Gate)


----------



## shilsen (Oct 21, 2004)

Some literary ones:

Horatio (for Hamlet)
The Fool (for King Lear)
The Luggage (for Rincewind - Terry Pratchett)
Nanny Ogg (for Granny Weatherwax - Pratchett)

And worst sidekick ever:

Iago


----------



## Krieg (Oct 21, 2004)

TheAuldGrump said:
			
		

> Jack Burton (Big Trouble in Little China - He never does realize that _he's_ the sidekick...)



A fact that is lost on most moviegoers as well (see Mallus above).


----------



## Mallus (Oct 21, 2004)

Krieg said:
			
		

> A fact that is lost on most moviegoers as well (see Mallus above).



D'oh!


----------



## Caius (Oct 21, 2004)

Tommy from Snatch, Turkish' sidekick. I found that little guy funny, maybe not one of the best movie sidekicks but one of my favorites


----------



## takyris (Oct 21, 2004)

I was always partial to Owen Wilson's sidekick character in _Shanghai Noon_.  (Wasn't wowed by Wilson in "I Spy" and haven't seen him in much else, including the sequel, though.)  I thought he was a good complement for Jackie Chan, and I thought they had good chemistry.

Also liked Chris Tucker in both _Rush Hour_ movies, again, because he was a good complement for Chan, funny in the ways that Chan is not.

(And as a side note, let me just mention my *worst* recent sidekick thoughts, which include "That annoying nervous British guy from _The Medallion_, who would have made the movie unwatchable had Claire Forlani not occasionally walked by and smiled at the camera", and Jennifer Love-Hewitt in _The Tuxedo_, who was just dreadful -- and I mean that as a slam on the writers, not on her as an actress or as somebody who can look good in a low-cut evening gown.)

So there's my Jackie-Chan-specific sidekick list.


----------



## Grizpapa (Oct 21, 2004)

Dark Jezter said:
			
		

> *Sallah:* Raiders of the Lost Ark, Indiana Jones and the Last Crusade.
> *Hamish:* Braveheart.




*Short Round:* Temple of Doom
*Steven:* Braveheart

*Rosewood & Taggart:* Beverly Hills Cop 1 and 2

*Tigger:* Disney's Winnie the Pooh
*Jiminy Cricket:* Disney's Pinocchio



			
				shilsen said:
			
		

> And worst sidekick ever:



*Jar Jar Binks:* Star Wars 1 and 2


----------



## Particle_Man (Oct 21, 2004)

Diverging into TVland a bit:

Xander from Buffy the Vampire Slayer (a non-powered sidekick!)

Spock from Star Trek (this sidekick defines Star Trek to most people more than any other character).

Harlequin (Harley Quinn) (a villain's sidekick!) from Batman: The Animated Series.  Proved so popular she got ported into the regular Batman comic books.

Barney Rubble from the Flintstones (love that laugh!)

Robin to Batman (been in a few movies now, I guess that's not even off-topic!)


----------



## reanjr (Oct 21, 2004)

Silent Bob/Bluntman: Jersey trilogy, Dogma, and Jay and Silent Bob Strike Back


----------



## Revenge of the Bjorn (Oct 22, 2004)

Well Tigger and Doc Holliday(and conversely Johnny Ringo) really overshadow their leads.  Is Snoopy a sidekick to Charlie Brown or has he become the lead character?  Its hard to tell.  Either way, Woodstock is a cool sidekick but not competitive to Snoopy's coolness.  To keep on the cartoon theme: although they're not the leaders, Shaggy and Scooby are definately the most prominent characters.


----------



## Wombat (Oct 22, 2004)

One I haven't seen yet...

*Arthur * (aka Funny Bunny Man, the accountant, that pudgey guy in a bunny suit, etc.), the wondrous mental stability and "Not In The Face!" sidekick to The Tick


----------



## Tarrasque Wrangler (Oct 22, 2004)

Donkey from Shrek and Shrek 2.

  Nigel Tufnel from Spinal Tap.

 Not a movie, but has to be mentioned: George Costanza.


----------



## Arbiter of Wyrms (Oct 22, 2004)

Johnathon, from The Mummy and The Mummy Returns.

This assumes that Evie and Ardeth Bey are full-fledged PCs, rather than sidekicks to Rick.


----------



## Tonguez (Oct 22, 2004)

shilsen said:
			
		

> Nanny Ogg (for Granny Weatherwax - Pratchett)




Damn don't ever let Nanny Ogg hear you calling her a sidekick

thats like say Carrot is the sidekick to Vimes


----------



## TheAuldGrump (Oct 22, 2004)

Tonguez said:
			
		

> Damn don't ever let Nanny Ogg hear you calling her a sidekick
> 
> thats like say Carrot is the sidekick to Vimes




Actally she realizes it - part of her job is to keep Esme Weatherwax from going too deep into the black... annoying her just enough to keep her distracted.

The Auld Grump, Egg Shen is the hero in BTiLC.


----------



## shilsen (Oct 22, 2004)

Tonguez said:
			
		

> Damn don't ever let Nanny Ogg hear you calling her a sidekick
> 
> thats like say Carrot is the sidekick to Vimes



 What TheAuldGrump said above. And arguably Carrot is a sidekick to Vimes. Consider who usually gets to be the protagonist out of those two. Carrot's too good to be able to deal with everything. When you need to take out a crazy werewolf, you don't call the guy who tries to box him in a gentlemanly fashion - you call old Stoneface.

Few more great Pratchett sidekicks:

Death of Rats & Quoth the Raven
The Librarian
Rob Anybody
Detritus
Nobby and Colon


----------



## John Q. Mayhem (Oct 22, 2004)

The Luggage, naturally 
Doc Holliday from _Gunfight at O.K. Corral_, with Burt Lancaster and Kirk Douglas. One of my favorite movies of all time.

EDIT: And Death of Rats.


----------



## Tonguez (Oct 22, 2004)

shilsen said:
			
		

> What TheAuldGrump said above. And arguably Carrot is a sidekick to Vimes. Consider who usually gets to be the protagonist out of those two. Carrot's too good to be able to deal with everything. When you need to take out a crazy werewolf, you don't call the guy who tries to box him in a gentlemanly fashion - you call old Stoneface.
> 
> Few more great Pratchett sidekicks:
> 
> ...




Yes I realise the 'relationship' between Gytha and Esme but its hardly one of Sidekickitude (Magrat and Agnes are more the Sidekick to both of them, possibly even Greebo)

but anyway more great Pratchett sidekicks:

Albert (thats 3 sidekicks for Death)
Gaspode the Wonderdog
Lu Tze (don't forget rule number 1)


----------



## Retro-Rocket (Oct 22, 2004)

Some great sidekicks

Sherlock Holmes' *Doctor Watson*
Elric's *Moonglum*
Indiana Jones' *Sallah*
Master Kao Li's *Number Ten Ox*


----------



## Krieg (Oct 22, 2004)

Mallus said:
			
		

> D'oh!



All in good fun. 



			
				TheAuldGrump said:
			
		

> The Auld Grump, Egg Shen is the hero in BTiLC.



Wang Chi was the hero. He rescued and got the girl.

Oh, and for the record...

Dynomutt Dog Wonder is by far the coolest sidekick of them all! 







http://www.angelfire.com/la/aaronh3d/themes/battlecry.wav


----------



## scruffygrognard (Oct 22, 2004)

Zoe from Firefly


----------



## Captain Howdy (Oct 22, 2004)

Wilson from Castaway.


----------



## Hand of Evil (Oct 22, 2004)

The little buddy, Gillagian!  Really everyone else on the island!


----------



## Dark Jezter (Oct 23, 2004)

Captain Howdy said:
			
		

> Wilson from Castaway.



 Damn you!  I was just about to mention that one!


----------



## Truth Seeker (Oct 23, 2004)

Miss Piggy(Muppet show), cause she can handle anyone...LOL

Beaker, if I need a lab wrecked, he is the muppet for job.

The two hecklers(I forgot their names), they can shout down anyone...LOL

Oscar the grouch, has mad stuff in his can...anything I want, he has. 

And Gonzo...is just Gonzo..nuff said


----------



## Krieg (Oct 23, 2004)

Truth Seeker said:
			
		

> The two hecklers(I forgot their names), they can shout down anyone...LOL



Waldorf & Statler.


----------



## Truth Seeker (Oct 23, 2004)

Krieg said:
			
		

> Waldorf & Statler.



me thanks...


----------



## WayneLigon (Oct 23, 2004)

For movies, there are so many!
Jonathan Carnahan in The Mummy and The Mummy Returns; the bumbling brother to heroine Evelyn. He remembers to grab the dingus in the first movie, and his 'im..ho..tep..' mind-controlled cultist zombie impersonation in the second is really inspired. Too  funny.


----------



## Kilmore (Oct 24, 2004)

Romana and Sarah Jane Smith to Doctor Who.
Larry and Curley to Moe
Tipton and Downing to Halford in Judas Priest
The little old guy to Benny Hill

Worst:
Twiki to Buck Rogers


----------



## TheAuldGrump (Oct 24, 2004)

Krieg said:
			
		

> Wang Chi was the hero. He rescued and got the girl.




You mean _*Egg Shen isn't the hero?!!!*_ *Starts Crying*

Okay, so that was what I was setting up for, but still....

Then there are the shows where the show is _named_ after the sidekick... Scooby Doo, Funky Phantom, Captain Caveman... All strangely interchangeable...

The Auld Grump


----------



## Ferret (Oct 25, 2004)

Patrick to Sponge Bob.

Jade to Jackie (Jackie Chan adventures)

I'm going to crawl back to my tv now....


----------



## The Forsaken One (Oct 25, 2004)

I once read this book with this really cool sidekick who changed the world!

Thought his name was Jesus or something, too bad the real PC didnt get that much screentime except at the start of the first of the two books, wonder when the third part comes out.


----------



## shilsen (Oct 25, 2004)

The Forsaken One said:
			
		

> I once read this book with this really cool sidekick who changed the world!
> 
> Thought his name was Jesus or something, too bad the real PC didnt get that much screentime except at the start of the first of the two books, wonder when the third part comes out.



 I wouldn't hold my breath waiting for the third part (which is supposedly the conclusion). Apparently the author is having licensing issues right now.


----------



## Tangent Loki (Oct 27, 2004)

Jesus is the sidekick we all wish we were....

On another note; Soundwave and Starscream to Megatron
Mace windu to Yoda is SW epII
Darth Maul in epI

The entire cast of the teen titans to their repective heroes.

In the Justice league cartoon series all of the league to superman and batman.    

In Farscape, Rygel and the luxon guy to Chichton 

In Red Dwarf Rimmer and Kryten to the last surviving human (horrible with names, eh)

Random red shirt to random star-trek captain, they were so endearing and neccessary, because you cant kill the crew just the man with the bull's eye shirt.  

R2D2 and C-3PO

In Dracula Dead and Loving it ... Renfeild.


----------



## Laurel (Oct 27, 2004)

Particle_Man said:
			
		

> Diverging into TVland a bit:
> Xander from Buffy the Vampire Slayer (a non-powered sidekick!)
> 
> Spock from Star Trek (this sidekick defines Star Trek to most people more than any other character).
> ...



I'd have to second these, and add:
Willow from the first few season's, but Xander makes it through it all as cool sidekick.


----------



## Sarigar (Oct 27, 2004)

Tom Arnold's character in True Lies.  C'mon, its the only good part he's ever had!


----------



## Tonguez (Oct 28, 2004)

Tangent Loki said:
			
		

> In Red Dwarf Rimmer and Kryten to the last surviving human (horrible with names, eh).




That would be Lister
and don't forget Holly and Cat and the Mutton Vindaloo!


----------



## Dark Jezter (Oct 28, 2004)

Sarigar said:
			
		

> Tom Arnold's character in True Lies.  C'mon, its the only good part he's ever had!



 Good choice!  I can't believe I didn't remember that one.

I think that I should also mention Milhouse Van Houten from the Simpsons.


----------



## Lord Pendragon (Oct 28, 2004)

Krieg said:
			
		

> All in good fun.
> 
> Wang Chi was the hero. He rescued and got the girl.



I'd have to disagree with this.  Jack rescued and got the _other_ girl, and he was the one who killed Lo Pan while Wang Chi did aerial somersaults with one of the flunkies.

At the very least, Jack is co-hero, even though he provides most of the comic relief as a true sidekick would.


----------



## Tonguez (Oct 28, 2004)

Lord Pendragon said:
			
		

> I'd have to disagree with this.  Jack rescued and got the _other_ girl




No he didn't. There was some implied chemistry there but they went their seperate ways and he didn't even get to kiss her goodbye


----------



## Hand of Evil (Oct 28, 2004)

Sarigar said:
			
		

> Tom Arnold's character in True Lies.  C'mon, its the only good part he's ever had!




It is a good role but see him in Crade 2 the Grave, he is just as good.


----------



## Brakkart (Oct 31, 2004)

Best sidekicks:

*Defenders of the Earth*: Octon to Ming the Merciless (who was actually MUCH smarter than his boss, just usually had his advice ignored.)
*Babylon 5*: Lenier to Delenn
*Babylon 5*: Vir Cotto to Londo Mollari

Some more additions to the worst sidekicks list:

*Visionaries*: Mortdred to Darkstorm
*Mysterious Cities of Gold*: The two bumbling spaniards to Mendoza
*Defenders of the Earth*: Garaxx to Ming the Merciless


----------



## Particle_Man (Nov 1, 2004)

Oldies:

Azreal to Gargamel (the cat to the evil wizard on The Smurfs)
Clumsy Smurf to Brainy Smurf.

Worst sidekick

Brainy Smurf to Papa Smurf


----------



## Rackhir (Nov 1, 2004)

Lord Pendragon said:
			
		

> I'd have to disagree with this.  Jack rescued and got the _other_ girl, and he was the one who killed Lo Pan while Wang Chi did aerial somersaults with one of the flunkies.
> 
> At the very least, Jack is co-hero, even though he provides most of the comic relief as a true sidekick would.




According to the Carpenter/Kurt commentary on the deluxe DVD, Jack IS the sidekick. They wanted to play with the audiences expectations and assumptions.

Besides it was Vir who offed Emperor Cartagia in B5 and he's Defintely a sidekick.


----------



## rbingham2000 (Nov 3, 2004)

Sidney Fung and Sergeant Randy Chang from THE KILLER.

The best friends of the two heroes of the movie, who lay it all on the line to help their respective buddy out and actually manage to kick some ass in the process.


----------



## Lord Pendragon (Nov 3, 2004)

Rackhir said:
			
		

> According to the Carpenter/Kurt commentary on the deluxe DVD, Jack IS the sidekick. They wanted to play with the audiences expectations and assumptions.



You're going to make me buy that DVD.  I can feel it. 

I'd be interested in hearing the commentary, and then seeing how Carpenter/Kurt define "hero" and "sidekick" so that Jack fits into the second category.  He is the central focus of the movie.  The action follows him.  There's a girl for him.  He kills the villain.  He begins the movie, and he ends it.

I feel more as if Carpenter/Kurt are playing with the definition of the word "sidekick" rather than expectations and assumptions.  Are they (and others who've insisted Jack is the sidekick) using an academic definition of the word (and the word "hero") that I'm unfamiliar with?


----------



## Plane Sailing (Nov 3, 2004)

shilsen said:
			
		

> When you need to take out a crazy werewolf, you don't call the guy who tries to box him in a gentlemanly fashion - you call old Stoneface.




Strange the change in the way Pratchett sees some of his characters. Considering that when Carrot first appears in 'Guards Guards' he is able to knock out Detritus (then working as a splatter* in a bar), an unheard of feat of fisticuffs. Indeed, in the followup "Men at Arms" Carrot is, indeed, the very man you want to have around to finish the job.

Then in Feet of Clay Pratchett de-powered him a little, and in the werewolf one (was that the Fifth Elephant?) Carrot gets treated shamefully in the fight with the werewolf. If he could take out Detritus he should have been able to take out that werewolf. IMO the story would have been improved if Carrot had simply not been there for that section, rather than rewrite his capabilities in that fashion.

But I rant 

Cheers




*splatter. Like a bouncer but uses more force.


----------



## Particle_Man (Nov 3, 2004)

To be fair Carrot did not get "depowered" without a (funny, well at least to me) reason.  Carrot is very rule-bound, as an adopted Dwarf.  He found a book that had "rules for fighting" (by the Marquis of Poncebury).  The book was apparently a very bad book, and following its rules makes one fight at a terrible disadvantage when fighting against anyone not following its rules.  But Carrot follows its rules because Carrot always follows the rules, and he thinks that these are the rules for fighting.  Thus Carrot, before reading the book, was a great fighter.  Carrot, after reading the book, is a terrible fighter.


----------

